# Mud Bogs



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

Potterville is trying to get a bog together for some time in sept. They are having a meeting about it this sunday. I will hopefully have more info mon. If anybody is interested


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

Did you go to the first bog they had a week ago? I know the turnout was alot better than expected. For it being the first one I thought it went really well, and they should only get better.


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

Yeah the boy and I ran the only suburban. want to go to maple rapids next weekend,to theres. need to find a trailer before then


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

Potterville's mud bog is on for sept. 27. ya all come it's a good time


----------

